# Males: Are You Circumsized?



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

On a different forum I visit, this poll is going on, and there's a frightening # of people who say they AREN'T circumsized. That sucks imo; I thought circumcision was standard procedure in the US/other developed nations


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I am, I'm not elephant so I wouldn't need a trunk.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i am and im proud of it


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

of course i am wtf!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Its not really standard procedure...parents have the final say if the child is or isnt.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

smegma


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

well i'll be the first, im not


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

it doesnt really change anything if you know or not but if your interested ill tell you about my situation too, I am. But who cares except the wife/girlfriend/cell mate.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I am fool.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

yup i am


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

can someone tell me what the big deal is.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Its not really standard procedure...parents have the final say if the child is or isnt.


 HOW MANY HAVE U SEEN?







LOL


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> can someone tell me what the big deal is.


 UMM HAVING A BIG ASS EXTRA PIECE OF SKIN IS THE BIG DEAL! LOL IVE NEVER SEEN ONE BUT IVE HEARD PLUS ITS NOT EASY TO CLEAN AND U CAN GET INFECTION EASY CAUSE ITS SO MUCH SKIN AND I HEARD IT CAN GET SMELLY







ITS HEALTHIER AND NORMAL TO GET IT DONE A GIRL MIGHT FREAK SEEING A MASK ON MY THIEF LMAO


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

:nod:


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

We all look the same when her panties drop.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i was over circumsized and stuck with half of a penis.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

I dont understand.... Whats wrong with not being circumsized? Beside, isn't it, UNATURAL to be circumsized? I MEAN, for christ sake your forskin is being cut off. I'd friggen squirt all over the surgeon's face if he tries to take a part of my manhood.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Im not, and I wouldnt want to be


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

yes I am...

Thanks mom and dad!!!!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah thats weird. I am. But most of the People I know aren't. Hmmmm. The old Covertable VS Hardtop Dilema.... hahaha


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

bobme said:


> i was over circumsized and stuck with half of a penis.


 hahaha Hows that working out for you!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

here in the UK it is not usual to circumsize people unless you are jewish


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

im 21 and have never had an infection


----------



## paul1974 (Aug 4, 2003)

Not me! looks painfull


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

this is so funny, i have a fiend who is uncircumsized and i give him sh*t about it all the time. what are those rinkly ass dogs, Charpae, what ever.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

may I ask why you would want to be circumsised other than religion?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My snake shed that extra skin off a long time ago!!!


----------



## SwitchBlade (Jul 31, 2003)

interesting question i had mine done as a baby its all up to the parents and im glad mine said yes......


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

SwitchBlade said:


> interesting question i had mine done as a baby its all up to the parents and im glad mine said yes......


 me too lol i couldnt have all that skin already on a 10" member







thats like a furcoat lol


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

no hoodie on my woodie









~Will.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Im just glad that sheit was cut off when I was a baby. Otherwise I would hate thinking about having it cut off now.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah the docs circumsize you like right after birth dont they?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> yeah the docs circumsize you like right after birth dont they?


 Yeah pretty much after everything else is taken care of.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> Im just glad that sheit was cut off when I was a baby. Otherwise I would hate thinking about having it cut off now.


 yes


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Well, coming from a girl's point of view, I wouldn't put one of those things in my mouth if you paid me...









I only like one thing with wrinkles, and that's a Shar-pei...


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

An interesting sidenote: Someone once told me that the US armed forces don't allow uncircumsized males to serve in the desert. I guess it leads to infection really easy.

that's probably bogus information though.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Yes I Am


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

im not


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Well, coming from a girl's point of view, I wouldn't put one of those things in my mouth if you paid me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Straight from a chick :nod:

TRUTH HuRTS DOESNT IT?


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

I dont know...hubz isnt circumsized. He hasnt had infection...it doesnt reak...looks the way a schlong is supposed to look in my opinion. Guess thats just my take tho


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I've just seen what they look like, and frankly, ack...


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

What do they look like? Wrinkly?


----------



## DLF98 (Jun 1, 2003)

circumsised


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> no hoodie on my woodie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

jeez the whole thing isnt wrinkly people, the foreskin is only like a quater inch


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

It scares me that there are so many men talking about Dick's


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> may I ask why you would want to be circumsised other than religion?


 exactly

i'm not and like it that way

dixon


----------



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

get this apparently people who aren't have better orgasms coz people who are lose sensitivity in their bell!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> It scares me that there are so many men talking about Dick's


 Thats why Ive left this thread alone..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Now how can they prove that one?? Unless a guy has it done in his adult years...in which case... ouch!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

red hot mini coopers said:


> get this apparently people who aren't have better orgasms coz people who are lose sensitivity in their bell!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 interesting, but that's hard to prove as natt has already said


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> red hot mini coopers said:
> 
> 
> > get this apparently people who aren't have better orgasms coz people who are lose sensitivity in their bell!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 unless you get someone to volunteer to test this hypothesis


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Lahot Posted on Aug 21 2003, 03:30 AM ...unless you get someone to volunteer to test this hypothesis


 You may get a few males here to test on each other, but don't think you will get many women here to help.


----------



## satanjones (Jul 9, 2003)

i can kinda attest to that. im not and ive tried it with the skin pulled back excactly like it would be if circumscised and i really could barely feel sh*t and it kinda hurt instead of feeling cool. plus its better to have your knife sheathed sometimes or your blade will get dull if you follow.

p.s. was the purpose of this thread just to make fun of uncircumsised guys or what? i think lexilin needs to check this thread out and set you all straight ( by that i mean say uncuts rule)








later.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Lahot Posted on Aug 21 2003, 03:30 AM ...unless you get someone to volunteer to test this hypothesis
> 
> 
> You may get a few males here to test on each other, but don't think you will get many women here to help.










if you got women to volunteer the men would be lined up


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

First off, why the hell do you wanna know if another dude is circumsized? That is something you should never want to know about another guy unless you're gay. Not saying there's anything wrong with that. This brings me to my second part.....


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

lets stop this damn thread its nasty as hell


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

*this thread is officially closed*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> *this thread is officially closed *


*
Are you trying to say I dont do my job right???

Technically its still topic...











satanjones said:



i think lexilin needs to check this thread out and set you all straight

Click to expand...

Just because she models, doesnt make her out to be a prostitute to tell you which is better...







*


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> An interesting sidenote: Someone once told me that the US armed forces don't allow uncircumsized males to serve in the desert. I guess it leads to infection really easy.
> 
> that's probably bogus information though.


yes it is bogus information. just because you arent circumsized doesnt mean that youll get infections due to the extra skin. that rumor is totally false.

just on a side note i am but really what does it matter?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, What is the point? An athiest with a jewish penis :rasp: Women can get circumcised too.















women circumcision


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Ok, What is the point? An athiest with a jewish penis :rasp: Women can get circumcised too.:nod::laugh:
> women circumcision


you might ask "how does a WOMAN get circumcised?????"

ill go look it up on Rotten again. Alotta people here are gonna be feeling pretty uncomfortable after reading it


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sounds fun!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I was born with a helmut, there was no need









My grampa in England had to get it done in his 60's,


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Reading that article on female circumcision made me cringe...thats just horrible.


----------

